# Look KG281 & Vittoria Pave EVO 700x27



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

Hi guys,

Has anybody tried to fit a pair of 700x27 tubulars on a KG281?

Seems like a good, but maybe a bit overpriced, solution for winter-training. Also any comments reg. these tub's will be appreciated.

TIA


----------



## j.knight (Dec 14, 2005)

I don't know if those tires will fit, but I can say that those tires make it feel like you are riding on carpet. They are a bit heavier than Corsa cx's, but they still perform pretty well, and you can rail corners like a madman.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Have fitted 25 clinchers (ultra gator skin) to both 231 & 361 with no problems if that helps!


----------

